# CO2 Music Glass



## dp12345 (Sep 12, 2010)

can i use the co2 music glass distributed by aqua inspiration for diy co2 systems.

I read that at night co2 is not being utilize by the plants, it was advise to turn of the co2 reactor. How do you do this, since there is pressure inside the reactor. 

thanks

dp


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

dp12345 said:


> can i use the co2 music glass distributed by aqua inspiration for diy co2 systems.
> 
> I read that at night co2 is not being utilize by the plants, it was advise to turn of the co2 reactor. How do you do this, since there is pressure inside the reactor.
> 
> ...


kabayan.buy a timer


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

dp12345 said:


> can i use the co2 music glass distributed by aqua inspiration for diy co2 systems.


This is a question better suited for the manufacturer or the distributor, I would imagine.



dp12345 said:


> I read that at night co2 is not being utilize by the plants, it was advise to turn of the co2 reactor. How do you do this, since there is pressure inside the reactor.





camboy012406 said:


> kabayan.buy a timer


Indeed, there is no need to have CO2 on at night. However, if you are using a DIY CO2 system, it is not possible to turn off the CO2 via a timer. As a result, it may be better to put an airpump on the timer, so that it will come on when the lights are off. This will prevent too much CO2 from accumulating.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

dp12345 said:


> can i use the co2 music glass distributed by aqua inspiration for diy co2 systems.
> 
> I read that at night co2 is not being utilize by the plants, it was advise to turn of the co2 reactor. How do you do this, since there is pressure inside the reactor.
> 
> ...


I've done it before, but it's a pain in the arse and difficult to pull off. You have to change the CO2 alot more often and way before all the surgar are used up. This is because after 2 or 3 weeks, the pressure isn't enough to push the CO2 through. I end up using the CO2 ladder instead. It lasted longer that way.
As for the night time, as Darkblade said, we usually don't care or have very little choice. In most setup, there isn't enough CO2 to cause a problem. Unless you are pumping several bottles of CO2 in one small tank.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## sujeev87 (Oct 17, 2010)

Hey what do you mean by it lasts longer that way? what lasts longer?


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

sujeev87 said:


> Hey what do you mean by it lasts longer that way? what lasts longer?


I was hoping just saying would suffice. OK, here's the long version. When you start up a CO2 batch, it will slowly build up the pressure and because you need a strong pressure to push the CO2 out of the diffuser. Only in the first couple of weeks can this work. In the other weeks that follow, there won't be enough pressure to force the CO2 out of the diffuser to make it worth while, if will release very little CO2. If you squeze the bottle it will still have a pressure in there. It's just not enough to push the CO2 out. Also, once a diffuser starts to go dormant, algae will grow there and completely cover the pores. This means you need to clean the diffuser frequently. If you don't clean it, you will risk a blow out from the DIY bottle due to too much back pressure from the new batch.
A CO2 ladder can run at least 1 more week, some times 2 more weeks of slow CO2 release. This is because there is very little back pressure.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## sujeev87 (Oct 17, 2010)

Do you know what the co2 diffusion efficiency of the co2 ladder is? Is it better or worse than the co2 music glass? thanks.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

The CO2 diffuser would definately be better than the ladder.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## sujeev87 (Oct 17, 2010)

thanks for your help


----------



## dp12345 (Sep 12, 2010)

for those reading this thread, i was at lucky's and they advise me that 
glass (ceramic disc) diffusors require serious pressure to push thru the ceramic plate. Pressure not (consistently) achievable with DIY.
And not advisable for use in a diy systems.
I got this from another site i would like to share with all of you.
had anybody use this before?
Kindly give your comments.

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...s/44053-tiny-super-efficient-co2-reactor.html

Happy reading

dp


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

I used this b4 with only 1 2L bottle and it works fine but the glass is cheap and very thin so becareful with taking the tube out or the glass tube with snap like my did
nano diffuser
but trust me just get a cig filter and jam it in the tube and stick it in your filter works just as great, I been using this method for most my tanks with co2 for the pass year. If your using a HOB filter make sure you top off the water as much as possible because if you HOB filter is just creating a waterfall than the co2 that is diffuse would just be waste when the water hits the tank. this works wonders if you use a canister filter since all the co2 is dissolve in the canister b4 it goes into your tank.


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

dp12345 said:


> for those reading this thread, i was at lucky's and they advise me that
> glass (ceramic disc) diffusors require serious pressure to push thru the ceramic plate. Pressure not (consistently) achievable with DIY.
> And not advisable for use in a diy systems.
> I got this from another site i would like to share with all of you.
> ...


heres a vid with the hagen mini as a diffuser
hagen diffuser


----------



## sujeev87 (Oct 17, 2010)

Hey i found this video on youtube which uses the elite filter instead of the co2 glass diffuser.


----------



## waj8 (Jun 30, 2010)

coldmantis said:


> nano diffuser
> but trust me just get a cig filter and jam it in the tube and stick it in your filter works just as great, I been using this method for most my tanks with co2 for the pass year. If your using a HOB filter make sure you top off the water as much as possible because if you HOB filter is just creating a waterfall than the co2 that is diffuse would just be waste when the water hits the tank. this works wonders if you use a canister filter since all the co2 is dissolve in the canister b4 it goes into your tank.


+1 As long as the CO2 enters the filter one bubble at a time a pump impeller will dissolve the CO2 bubbles. A fairly long and convoluted return line also helps and the cigarette filter idea is just icing on the cake. There is no way the CO2 will fail to dissolve entirely in this situation. It's like a vortex diffuser and a ladder and an atomizer and a glass diffuser all in one and requires almost no pressure to work. I have tried pretty much everything possible to dissolve CO2 but using the filter is the best in my book. There is no sign of undissolved CO2 in my tank and I inject a lot of CO2 into my pump.

Just make sure that the CO2 cannot build up in the impeller chamber and airlock the pump. That is why it's better to just bubble the CO2 into the pump intake so that when the pump is not running the CO2 just bubbles harmlessly to the surface.


----------

